
Can I encrypt data in a way that it can't be copied or edited? - Super User - ivoflipse
http://superuser.com/questions/391876/can-i-encrypt-data-in-a-way-that-it-cant-be-copied-or-edited
======
palish
As an attempt to make this interesting (by completely ignoring it):

It turns out that, by employing quantum mechanics, it's possible to encode
data and then later answer the question "has anyone looked at the data yet"?

Let's say you're a secret agent. You get your instructions from shadowy
figures in paranoid places. And, being a _secret_ agent, it would obviously be
a problem if anyone were to eavesdrop on the instructions sent by your
employers. Quantum entanglement allows you to check: has anyone already looked
at this message?

Pretty neat!

------
gm
Why's this on HN? We all know the answer to this.

